#ubuntu-uos-overflow 2017-08-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-overflow to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/overflow/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/08/23/%23ubuntu-uos-overflow.html
<dipraw> 14....................
